# Go on, laugh... you know you want to...



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 10, 2007)

Q: What do you call a blonde with two brain cells? 
A: Pregnant.


_I know this is politically incorrect and unfair to blondes, but it's still funny! _


----------



## ladylore (Oct 10, 2007)

And as I have sandy blonde hair myself - I also have one or two great blonde jokes.


----------



## Halo (Oct 10, 2007)

:rofl: that was really funny...I totally cracked up :lol:


----------



## Retired (Oct 10, 2007)

> Q: What do you call a blonde with two brain cells?
> A: Pregnant.



H-e-y!!  I'm blonde..or at least I was before I went grey..and _I_ never got pregnant!

I don't get it

Steve


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 10, 2007)

Wellll, I am blonde, pregnant 6 times.  enough said.  thanks, David :funny:

TG


----------



## sunset (Oct 11, 2007)

:love-it:


----------



## goldiemaz (Oct 16, 2007)

TSOW,

Glad I'm not the only one who don't get it.  May be because I'm not blonde.  ;-)




TSOW said:


> H-e-y!!  I'm blonde..or at least I was before I went grey..and _I_ never got pregnant!
> 
> I don't get it
> 
> Steve


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 24, 2007)

this one is for all the blonde people out there... 

Q: Why are so many blonde jokes one liners?
A: So brunettes can remember them.


----------



## ladylore (Nov 24, 2007)

ladybug said:


> this one is for all the blonde people out there...
> 
> Q: Why are so many blonde jokes one liners?
> A: So brunettes can remember them.



:rolling: I love that one


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 24, 2007)

Q: What did the blond guy say when his brunette wife delivered twins?

A: "All right! Who's the other father?"


----------



## HA (Nov 24, 2007)

> Q: What did the blond guy say when his brunette wife delivered twins?
> 
> A: "All right! Who's the other father?"



Almost fell off my chair with that one. :lol:


----------

